# hay bale blind cover



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

what about straw? 

If it were me Id cover it with thick black plastic so its water proof. Then Id get straw to cover it with.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Cheat grass or tumble weeds. LOL should have some of them cheap in OK


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

A burlap bale wouldn't look too bad actually but wet burlap might not end up real good. If there are any landscaping places, nurserys or places that sell plants then try there and ask for landscaping fabric (same stuff as the soil erosion fabric). For grass, see if anybody around has that tall ornamental grass that they want to cut back for the fall and use that. A more expensive alternative is to check out the duck hunting supply places (Cabelas, Mack's, etc) and use the stuff they sell for covering up blinds.


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I used straw between chicken wire. Cheap and works!


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

No wheat straw to be had around here. Drought wiped out the wheat long ago. I've already got some black plastic sheeting I'm gonna double layer around the whole thing once its frame is complete. I have a one acre horse lot in back of my house not being used and I haven't mowed it. Summer was so hot and dry here that it is more bare dirt than grass or weeds though. Already called all the local nurseries and landscapers, they don't carry the stuff. To order it online, you have to buy mass quantities. Might have to drive 150 miles to find it...


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

did you try home depot or lowes they carry it


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Why not use fast grass for waterfowl blinds?


----------



## ilarcher31 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think fishinbuff has the right idea, use chicken wire to bind whatever native grasses you do have to the outside. it is all about making it work in your hunting scenario, not everyone else's.


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Just my two cents, I would first cover it (top sides and front with a brown or black tarp to make it wind and waterproof and then cover it with burlap.


----------



## AndrewSmith (Oct 3, 2011)

Dcubed said:


> I'm building a hay bale blind, but I'm having a problem figuring out what to cover it with. Another post mentioned soil erosion blanket and that would be great, but there is none to be found around here (unless its "borrowed" from the side of the highway:wink. I'm thinking maybe burlap, but I don't know how real a bale of burlap might look. With the drought here, hay is at a premium, so I can't just layer some hay between nets, mesh, or chicken wire. Any suggestions?
> View attachment 1183493


Hey just curious, your cattle pannel...whats your overall length of the wire? And what is your frame lengthxwidth?


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya know they make the burlap in stubble and corn field patterns for waterfowlers that would probably look pretty decent. Besides, all it has to do is fool the deer and I'm thinking shape is probably more important than anything.


----------



## BarebowMN (Nov 19, 2010)

+2 on the duck blind material


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

AndrewSmith said:


> Hey just curious, your cattle pannel...whats your overall length of the wire? And what is your frame lengthxwidth?


Frame is 4'x8'. 16'x4' hog panel. The hog panel is actually a little more than 4', so it overlaps about 4". Total area all around is about 200 sq ft.

I decided to go with the chicken wire and hay/straw/grass/weeds/whatever-else-i-can-stuff-in-there route. I thought burlap would be cheap, but I would have to double layer it. I priced it at a local farm and ranch store and it would cost $109 to cover.

Its all welded up now, just gotta figure out where to cut the windows...


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

The duck blind grass mats would be awesome. I saw one done in that on another forum and it was the bees knees. However, price is the factor between it'll work and awesomeness. I'm just a lowly civil servant in rural Oklahoma...


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

what about astro turf? they make it in brown and its cheap and durable!


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

codykrr said:


> what about astro turf? they make it in brown and its cheap and durable!


I looked into that. At a dollar a sq ft, it would be more than $200, even at $.50 it would be over $100.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

hmmm...I guess your gunna have to use what you got then. you know, not sure about down there but up here a lot of farmers use a white plastic wrap one there hay bales. so you dont actually see the hay itself except on the ends. I am sure deer will get used to anything honestly.


----------



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

I built a blind a few years ago out of cattle panels to match the one I saw on the Hank Parker show. I used green tyvex house wrap. It held good till this year when wildfire got it.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

What about Cattails,or marsh grass. I know you mentioned that you are in drought conditions, but if you could find a lake or swamp with Cattails then you could easily cover your blind with them. I think it would look pretty good, they tie on easily with some twine, and they should lats the season.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

In Ireland people wrap their bales in black plastic and as said above the deer will get accustomed to it in a short time.
It will be water proof as well. Am going to build one of these myself to see what way it works.
Good idea, good luck with it.


----------



## Topcat09 (Jun 25, 2010)

Go to your lumber yard and ask if you could have a lumber wrap. Should be free. Then cover with what ever you have or paint it.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Around here, round bales have been getting wrapped in white plastic the past 2 years or so....look like huge ass mashmallows..LOL

They would be easy to replicate!


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

i would wrap in black plastic fro weatherpfoofing then, around here i would use corn stalks. over the plastic then wrap chicken wire around it


----------



## jemplumber (Oct 12, 2006)

I double wrapped mine, black plastic so the inside will be dark then used a brown tarp over the top of that, then i used concrete rewire to hold my grass in place, I found the grass along the road, it takes alot of grass to cover the blind


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

i want to try to build one of these to put in a corn field


----------



## jemplumber (Oct 12, 2006)

a few more pics


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

very cool idea !!!


----------



## bowcrazy05 (May 26, 2010)

hey jemplumber, what did u use for a frame on that blind. I need to make one of these for my farm, the deer eat my big bales in the winter. So they should come pretty close


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Jemplumber, that looks AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

Footed Shaft said:


> Jemplumber, that looks AWESOME!!!!!!!


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

I've had a couple of pm's, so I think I'll post a thread on the build. Thanks everybody for the suggestions. This is why I check this forum almost daily, for all the great ideas and friendly help!


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

What about the leaves on corn? They are wide, they would cover a lot of space quickly, and are plentiful this time of year.


----------



## Dcubed (Aug 12, 2009)

Stab 'em said:


> What about the leaves on corn? They are wide, they would cover a lot of space quickly, and are plentiful this time of year.


No corn around here. Occasionally somebody grows it, but not this year with the drought we're having. Thanks, tho!

I ended up finding about two-thirds of an old round bale at my dad's farm. 
I posted the build here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1601283


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Why not go to a store like Hobby Lobby or another type of craft store that sells halloween decorations. They usually have bale's of straw for decoration.


----------



## jemplumber (Oct 12, 2006)

my base frame is acually stop sign posts that where being thrown away, I believe base is aprox 5' wide and I used 3 hog panels, it is definately bigger than the real thing but the deer don't seem to mind.

I am going to plant morning glories next to it next year then you won't have to worry about grass again


----------



## royg19 (Jun 13, 2012)

*New member to the form*



Dcubed said:


> I'm building a hay bale blind, but I'm having a problem figuring out what to cover it with. Another post mentioned soil erosion blanket and that would be great, but there is none to be found around here (unless its "borrowed" from the side of the highway:wink. I'm thinking maybe burlap, but I don't know how real a bale of burlap might look. With the drought here, hay is at a premium, so I can't just layer some hay between nets, mesh, or chicken wire. Any suggestions?
> View attachment 1183493


If u go to midwesthaybaleblinds.com...they sell their straw blanket replacement kit $89...that's all u need...should solve your problem...i was in process of buying a hay bale blind when i decided to do alittle researching...i saw your pic using cattle panel..good idea...iam going there. i hunt down here in south texas in a pasture..our deer come from our neighbors ranch that is all mesquite...our bow season starts in October...rifle doesnt start till first saturday in Nov. should have my hay bale blind ready before then...dont know if u have direct tv...ch 605 hunting channel...this morning the guys that sponsor midwest haybale blinds show how they build there hb's...cant think of the name to save my show...well i hope ive help u.

adios my friend
South Texas Hunter


----------



## deerhunter57 (Feb 5, 2012)

here is something you might look into,

http://midwesthaybaleblinds.com/hay-bale-blinds-photo-gallery.html


----------



## Dan Belman (Mar 21, 2007)

fishinbuff said:


> I used straw between chicken wire. Cheap and works!


X2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSandTXbowman (Dec 5, 2004)

Is one kit enough to cover the blind?


royg19 said:


> If u go to midwesthaybaleblinds.com...they sell their straw blanket replacement kit $89...that's all u need...should solve your problem...i was in process of buying a hay bale blind when i decided to do alittle researching...i saw your pic using cattle panel..good idea...iam going there. i hunt down here in south texas in a pasture..our deer come from our neighbors ranch that is all mesquite...our bow season starts in October...rifle doesnt start till first saturday in Nov. should have my hay bale blind ready before then...dont know if u have direct tv...ch 605 hunting channel...this morning the guys that sponsor midwest haybale blinds show how they build there hb's...cant think of the name to save my show...well i hope ive help u.
> 
> adios my friend
> South Texas Hunter


----------



## rod bender (Jan 23, 2010)

Topcat09 said:


> Go to your lumber yard and ask if you could have a lumber wrap. Should be free. Then cover with what ever you have or paint it.


This.


----------

